# Pulse - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (1/4/20)

​*ICED COFFEE*
Local – Cape Town

*Flavour Description: *
A rich and aromatic blend of coffee with almond milk, coconut cream and crushed ice.

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 2mg

*My comments: *

I’m impressed even before vaping this juice, simply because the flavour description is on the label. I wish that all juice makers would do that. To me there is no point in having a fancy name for a juice, which gives no indication as to the flavour. 

In addition, the label states “Crafted in Cape Town”. It’s wonderful to have all relevant information.

I don’t usually like iced coffee, but I enjoyed this one very much. I would say that it’s cool, not iced. It’s quite refreshing and it would go down well in summer.

The coffee is a medium-roast with a tasty flavour. As always, I was unable to identify the different flavours i.e. coconut and almond, but the overall flavour is tasty and most enjoyable.

This is the second juice of the Pulse range which I’ve tried (the other was Summer Soother – a Daiquiri) and this is a brand to watch. They’re going places, that’s for sure! And of course I’m proud to say that they’re a Cape Town brand. Well done, Kaapstad! Well done, Pulse! 

*Would I buy this juice again: * Definitely!

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #148*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid (2/4/20)

Definitely getting this after lockdown. Have not had any luck with a good coffee juice (although I haven't tried that many). I don't desserts/bakery or rich juices only cos a lot of them don't have that cooling aspect. This might be the answer to give me a break from the icy fruits. Thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz_sh (2/4/20)

nice review, these guys really make some flavorful juices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/20)

Thanks for the review @Hooked 
I have noted this, would like to try it after lockdown
Sounds great I think I will like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @Hooked
> I have noted this, would like to try it after lockdown
> Sounds great I think I will like it



@Silver Try the Summer Soother as well (Daiquiri on ice).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/20)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Try the Summer Soother as well (Daiquiri on ice).



Ok thanks, noted 

Pulse were at Vapecon last year and it was great to see them. I didn’t get a chance to test their juices though.


----------

